
Google's Diversity Chief Responds to Controversial Leaked Anti-Diversity Memo - jessiemcr
https://www.inc.com/emily-canal/google-responds-to-internal-memo-controversy.html?cid=hmside1
======
kartan
> "Distribution of preferences and abilities of men and women differ in part
> due to biological causes and that these differences may explain why we don't
> see equal representation of women in tech and leadership," the unnamed
> engineer wrote in an essay that went viral within the company before leaking
> online.

So, a random employee thinks that he has solved a problem that social sciences
are trying to figure out. And that same random employee thinks that the rest
of the world should hear his theory (or the team mates of the random employee
).

This is news because is about Google, otherwise, it will go unnoticed. The
Internet is full of random's people opinions based on nothing, and here is
mine for what is worth.

